# Men, please answer--are you ever UNinterested?



## Kris88 (Aug 19, 2013)

Hey, there

So sometimes, I don't want to say I love you to my husband, not because I'm mad. When we get into little arguments or even big arguments, I am just not in the mood of saying 'I love you?'

Do you think he'll just get tired of trying and not be "in love" anymore?

Thanks
Kris
XOXO


----------



## LoveAtDaisys (Jul 3, 2013)

In an argument there are definitely moments where the love is NOT there! It doesn't mean I don't love my husband, but at that moment in that place I don't particularly like him.

But are you saying you don't love him? If so, why are you married? I mean this as kindly as possible. Free him from a woman who doesn't want to be with him, and free you from a man you don't care for.


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

Kris88 said:


> Hey, there
> 
> So sometimes, I don't want to say I love you to my husband, not because I'm mad. When we get into little arguments or even big arguments, I am just not in the mood of saying 'I love you?'
> 
> ...


I know I'm getting tired of trying.


----------



## committed4ever (Nov 13, 2012)

Kris88 said:


> Hey, there
> 
> So sometimes, I don't want to say I love you to my husband, not because I'm mad. When we get into little arguments or even big arguments, I am just not in the mood of saying 'I love you?'
> 
> ...


How old are you both?

How do he treat you? You saying that he keep trying makes me think he treats you good. Then why would you want to hold back any good thing from him, even how you feel about him. One thing I know from my husband which is one of the surprises of marriage. Some men like, no some even love, affection too, including affectionately speaking to them. They may express it differnt from women and sometimes the same. If you H like to hear "I love you" if you really do love him, don't hold back.


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

committed4ever said:


> How old are you both?
> 
> How do he treat you? You saying that he keep trying makes me think he treats you good. Then why would you want to hold back any good thing from him, even how you feel about him. One thing I know from my husband which is one of the surprises of marriage. Some men like, no some even love, affection too, including affectionately speaking to them. They may express it differnt from women and sometimes the same. If you H like to hear "I love you" if you really do love him, don't hold back.



Committed is right. Its not just saying it. For some of us its how you say it that counts most. I want to hear a sweet affectionate tone in it. Let me add this, in my business I have seen countless times that ppl lost a loved one unexpectedly and never got over the fact that they didn't tell them they loved them when they had the chance. 

Certainly we all have our moments where we don't feel so loving towards the other but that is the very point that is most important to say it anyway. Love has its most valuable moments during the bad times; the good times are easy to say I love you. Our policy is to never leave the house or go to sleep without telling the other "I love you". 

You never know if that will be your last chance. Take advantage of it!


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

Kris88 said:


> Hey, there
> 
> So sometimes, I don't want to say I love you to my husband, not because I'm mad. When we get into little arguments or even big arguments, I am just not in the mood of saying 'I love you?'
> 
> ...


yes! might take awhile but eventually he will wake up and say this just ani't worth it.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

Kris88 said:


> Hey, there
> 
> So sometimes, I don't want to say I love you to my husband, not because I'm mad. When we get into little arguments or even big arguments, I am just not in the mood of saying 'I love you?'
> 
> ...


Why would you not want to tell your husband you love him?Why would you not want to show him you love him?

Exactly what has happened to make this a "not in the mood" thing?

Even if you aren't feeling lovey you should make the effort to go through the motions at least.I've found when I'm blah,going through the lovey motions will put me in a better and brighter mood.

It's easy to simply cross your arms and shut down.Don't take the easy way out if there wasn't anything major that happened to make you go cold.


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

To answer the thread title, yes, I am uninterested


----------



## thunderstruck (May 9, 2012)

Kris88 said:


> Do you think he'll just get tired of trying and not be "in love" anymore?


Yes, no...maybe. No one here can get in his brain, and no one here knows the full sitch. 

If you do nothing but argue with each other and let things fester, one or both of you will likely stop trying. BTDT.


----------



## 6301 (May 11, 2013)

Put the shoe on the other foot. Say I love you and get silence. Tell me you wouldn't be bothered by that. If you love him, then tell him. Not getting a return makes one think negative thoughts.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

I've been married for 22 years and if I'm upset I will still say "I love you". 

Why? Because it's true I do still love him.

I may not like him at the moment but I still love him.

If I didn't I wouldn't still be here.


----------



## Wing Man (Jun 8, 2012)

If I said "I love you" to my wife during or right after one of our angry exchanges it would probably be met with "oh go to hell", and I know this because I have tried it once or twice.


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

Wing Man said:


> If I said "I love you" to my wife during or right after one of our angry exchanges it would probably be met with "oh go to hell", and I know this because I have tried it once or twice.


Mm hmm


----------

